
The Case for an Older Woman: How Dating Preferences Change with Age - alanfranz
https://theblog.okcupid.com/the-case-for-an-older-woman-99d8cabacdf5
======
towaway1138
The article seems to hint that men selecting younger women is some sort of
moral or character issue, which strikes me as crap. The right reason for not
dating someone a decade younger (regardless of your gender) is that young
people are stupid. _Really, really stupid._ You don't want to spend the next
twenty years having conversation with a person like that.

I met my wife on OKC, using a age selection range of +/\- 10%. (I didn't
expect to find anyone at all interesting more than a year older than me, and
indeed did not.) She's a couple of years younger, but arguably more mature.
It's awesome.

Beyond that, looks are (sadly) crucially important. Pick someone who's a
careful match, or perhaps slightly less attractive. Missing on this is a
recipe for misery.

Also, many older women are asexual. Beware, if it matters to you.

